
PayPal Beacon - antr
https://www.paypal-forward.com/mobile/paypal-beacon-finally-an-easier-way-to-pay-in-stores-than-swiping-a-credit-card/
======
Diamons
One thing PayPal is good at is bringing things to the masses. I recently
worked at a small (3 person) real estate office and it was amazing just how
empowered they were because of PayPal. They were able to use receipts, handle
payments internationally, and much more all thanks to PayPal.

I'm extremely excited for this. While Square and others have made progress,
PayPal is a household name and it can make waves like many others can't.

------
iancarroll
I'm afraid that this "verbal confirmation" will not happen and you will be
prematurely charged.

~~~
fomojola
Fair concern, but Paypal is quite excellent at clawing back money from
vendors, and I think that the fact that this actually requires a physical
location decreases the fraud potential somewhat.

------
crmd
https fail [http://i.imgur.com/dqvfdOH.png](http://i.imgur.com/dqvfdOH.png)

~~~
rehabindian
can you explain why this happens and how to fix it? I have seen this before
somewhere but can't recollect.

~~~
lightblade
Are you referring to the 2 errors on top? Aren't those same origin errors?

